# ISO Introduces New Coverage Options for Ridesharing Drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ISO Introduces New Coverage Options for Ridesharing Drivers

http://www.nasdaq.com/press-release...esharing-drivers-20150402-00627#ixzz3WFacOjlb


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> ISO Introduces New Coverage Options for Ridesharing Drivers
> 
> http://www.nasdaq.com/press-release...esharing-drivers-20150402-00627#ixzz3WFacOjlb


Thank you


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Sweet....


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Is this an insurance provider or just a company that provides info to insurance companies to make risk decisions. Site has no quote section and nothing pops up doing a search


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

lu181 said:


> nothing pops up doing a search


That's what SHE said!


----------

